# Question Sir " Filter for EF-M Lens"



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I Just get The Illness Name GAS. ( Gear Acquisition Syndrome) again , for my Great New Toy EOS-M, Yes, I already have 22 mm F/ 2.0 and Adapter Canon EF to EOS-M, But When I see this $ 110 US Dollars EF=M 18-55 mmn, F/ 3.54 to 5.6 IS STM from Amazon, That I have to order with the Lens Hood too.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-18-55mm-f3-5-5-6-Compact-Packaging/dp/B00CJZDL0K/ref=sr_1_2/185-8016610-0491138?ie=UTF8&qid=1388077737&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+ef-m+18-55mm

The Question are, I have a lot of old 52 mm Filter for my Old Film camera ( 20-35 Years ago) Such as Pink Color 52 mm. ALBINAR skylight, Pink Color Hoya HMC SKYLIGHT (1B), and Clear color Tiffen TMC MULTI-COATED 52 mm. HAZE-1 ( made in USA)--------Yes., All of my Big EF Lens and L Lenses, I use B&W or Helliopan filters.
The Stupid question are = ?, If you were I, I should buy the New Great UV. filter from B&W or Helliopan, or Use the Old filters that I already have Albinar, Hoya or Tiffen 

Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 6, 2014)

Personally, I didn't put any UV filters on my M lenses - even though I have them on my other lenses. For me, it defeats the purpose of having cheap lenses  I bought the hood for the 18-55, too, and it's a cool little hood!


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Personally, I didn't put any UV filters on my M lenses - even though I have them on my other lenses. For me, it defeats the purpose of having cheap lenses  I bought the hood for the 18-55, too, and it's a cool little hood!



THANKSSSSSS, Dear my friend, Mr. mackguyver
You save my money $ 45 US Dollars to day-----Ha, Ha, Ha---Cheap and Great Lens that we can replace if my oily fingers damaged them.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Because you already have the filters, I'd try a couple test shots to see if they degrade image quality or not. That will tell you whether or not your film-era filteras are good enough or not. If you can't see any difference, then there is little point in buying more expensive filters.

In my case, I have filters on all my filterable EF lenses, but none on the M because of their relatively low price (22 and 18-55). If I were to get the 11-22, then I'd probably get a filter for that because the replacement cost is a bit higher at $400.

No hoods for me either. Just as small a package as possible.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Because you already have the filters, I'd try a couple test shots to see if they degrade image quality or not. That will tell you whether or not your film-era filteras are good enough or not. If you can't see any difference, then there is little point in buying more expensive filters.
> 
> In my case, I have filters on all my filterable EF lenses, but none on the M because of their relatively low price (22 and 18-55). If I were to get the 11-22, then I'd probably get a filter for that because the replacement cost is a bit higher at $400.
> 
> No hoods for me either. Just as small a package as possible.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Random Orbits.
Yes, Sir---I will test all the Filter that I already have ( Since Film Era), and report back to you.
Have a great week ahead.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

You could always get this: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/809619-REG/Sensei_sur5282_52_82mm_Step_Up_Ring.html

It would look very distinctive


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> You could always get this:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/809619-REG/Sensei_sur5282_52_82mm_Step_Up_Ring.html
> 
> It would look very distinctive



Thanks you Sir, Dear Mr. Haines.
Yes, I already get the Adjustable rings from 43 MM up to 82 MM.( and All sizes in between), Yes, Thanks to remind me a bout this Great Tricks, To use the Biggest Filter with the Small Lens with out get the Dark 4 corners in the Photos.
WOW, THANKSSSSSSS, Dear Mr. Haines.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > You could always get this:
> ...


I have used a 67mm filter on a 49mm lens  It works, but it really looked silly 

Most of my current lenses are 67 or 77mm, so step-up rings don't look so bad... All my filters are 77mm, with a few old exceptions...


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...




Thanks you Sir, Dear Mr. Haines..
Here are the sample of Your great IDEA, Us Step-Up Ring from 43 MM to 77 MM( And can go to 82 MM. too), and It's work too, No 4 Dark Corners of the Photos.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 7, 2014)

Well. That's a lot of step-up rings. Definitely beats my 43-52 + 52-77 setup. ;D


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

C said:


> Well. That's a lot of step-up rings. Definitely beats my 43-52 + 52-77 setup. ;D



Dear friend ninjapeps
Just 12-13 US Dollars you get 2 sets---Step up and step down.---Ha, Ha, Ha.

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/20pcs-26-30-37-43-52-55-62-67-72-77-82mm-step-up-down-ring-filter-uv/257249009.html?listingId=310716258

Cheap and great for all of my old filters that I can use with the tiny camera EOS-M.
Good night.
Surapon


----------

